# Glamour one light setup



## Fotofashion.no (Aug 17, 2011)

ab1600 with octabox on locaiton

a lot more here if you wan to view: Annette Just mind there is 1 nsfw image there.


----------



## baturn (Aug 17, 2011)

IMHO  I'm not sure how you could have more overprocessed these. To me it looks like your shutter opened during a nuclear catastrophe!


----------



## brandibell (Aug 17, 2011)

I think they are really nice!


----------



## ZapoTeX (Aug 17, 2011)

Great shots!

I love the second in particular, smoothness of skin against roughness of rocks works really well!

The position of her right arm looks a little unnatural though. It might be just my impression, but she looks uncomfortable.

Congrats!


----------



## fokker (Aug 17, 2011)

These look great to me. Baturn, I disagree (personal opinion of course) about the processing, I'm quite a fan.


----------



## Dp-PARIS (Aug 17, 2011)

I htink the processing is greqt too.  Nice shots.


----------



## e.rose (Aug 17, 2011)

OP... I just want you to know, I'm a big fan of your work!


----------



## Bynx (Aug 17, 2011)

What the hell does NSFW mean? I keep seeing it and no one spells it out.


----------



## jwnelson65 (Aug 17, 2011)

I think they look great. I get accused of over processing all the time too. But it seems to me that is what my customers are wanting lately.....Nice work


----------



## o hey tyler (Aug 17, 2011)

Bynx said:


> What the hell does NSFW mean? I keep seeing it and no one spells it out.



Seriously? 

*N*ot *S*afe *F*or *W*ork


----------



## Fotofashion.no (Aug 17, 2011)

Thx for critics and comments  good to see that there are different taste out there..

After the shoot I wish I have had here to use her bra for more shots.


----------



## RMThompson (Aug 17, 2011)

Good shots, but describe the lighting?


----------



## Diddy2theJJ (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow, those are awesome. Love the processing too. I would agree on her left arm feeling a little uncomfortable, but I'm sure it was somewhat tough to move around alot being topless and on a rough surface! 

Great shots!!


----------



## Scoody (Aug 17, 2011)

It would have been more natural if she had placed her left arm on her knee in the last shot.


----------

